# Pigeon, about 15 days old- need help asap



## yvonneahtram (May 3, 2010)

I work at an animal shelter in Western Massachusetts. Someone brought in a pigeon on Wednesday (nearly a week ago). They said that they saw a crow pecking at it on the sidewalk, and they thought the baby was dead, but he was very much alive. They scooped him up and brought him to us. 
Well, we called about fifteen different wildlife rehabilitators, but no one seems to be willing or able to take this on. 
The only reason I know he's about 15 or so days old is by this video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc_x4Rr0zg0. At 1:56 he looks similar to those guys, except his beak is black, not pink. 
I took him home and have been syringe feeding him about 12cc of Kaytee Exact 4 times a day. His sternum seems to be poking out a lot more than it should, but I'm terrified of overfeeding him and causing him to choke, if his crop fills up too much.
Over the past two days, he's been pecking at my hands a lot when he's hungry. I've offered him seed, and he will peck at it, but he doesn't open his mouth. Just pecks with a closed beak. 
I guess my questions are these- Am I feeding him enough? How can I get him to eat seeds? Should I be offering him water at this time? The Kaytee is pretty easy to get into the crop, but I'm afraid of syringe-feeding him water as well. 

Any help is very much appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think 12 mls per feed at 15 days is too little... at one week they will be taking 15mls every 6 hours.

Try the bottle method illustrated in  Rescuing a Baby Pigeon, keeping an eye on his crop which should be squishy like a 3/4 filled balloon when he is full, not stretched.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would help if you tell us what town you are in.


----------



## yvonneahtram (May 3, 2010)

I'm in Northampton, MA.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK...I'll see who I can find for you.

You can also feed this way...

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## yvonneahtram (May 3, 2010)

Thanks so much, that's really helpful. Does it need to be defrosted stuff? Can it be canned corn and peas? Just wondering because I have cans at home, but no frozen veggies right now. Of course I'm happy to go pick some up if it's the only thing that works. 
Would I not just put the pea or kernel into the crop? How will I know that he's not going to inhale the food?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

yvonneahtram said:


> Thanks so much, that's really helpful. Does it need to be defrosted stuff? Can it be canned corn and peas? Just wondering because I have cans at home, but no frozen veggies right now. Of course I'm happy to go pick some up if it's the only thing that works.
> Would I not just put the pea or kernel into the crop? How will I know that he's not going to inhale the food?


We don't recommend the can because it has too much salt and possibly other additives.

You just place the pea or corn on the back of the tongue and allow the bird to swallow, the crop is below the neck where food is digested.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

u should use the frozen kind because the canned stuff has too much sodium but would be okay in a pinch 
just wrap him up like a birdie burito and open his mouth and put a pea in, he will swallow it on his own, you don't need to push it back in his throat, just place it in his mouth and repeat 40-50 times!
if your up for the road trip i can take him


----------



## yvonneahtram (May 3, 2010)

Thanks altgirl, but unfortunately I don't have the time or ability to drive over two hours right now. If I'm still having trouble with feeding him next week then I may be able to do it. 

Thanks for all your input- what about water? Is the Kaytee going to keep him hydrated enough, or should I be feeding him water as well?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, Kaytee will keep him hydrated.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you can put a small dish dish of seed and water in, sooner or later he will start pecking at it


----------

